# transmission rattle



## aprils350z (Nov 28, 2006)

i have a 03 350z with a 6 speed manuel transmission and when the car is in neutral the transmission makes a rattle but when you push the clutch in the ratlting stops. The dealership says that is normal for these cars because of they said these cars have an aggressive transmission. Does anybody else have this same rattling.


----------



## metalaya (Dec 5, 2006)

*tranny sings*

yes my trans "sings" when it idles in neutral 04 Roadster touring


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Mine does the same thing. 06 350z 6MT.


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

Did anyone figure out if this is a standard issue with all MT 350s? Or could it be due to clutch wear?


----------



## 05ylloZoncer (Jan 9, 2007)

My 05 is also noisey.
this is a normal manual transmission noise, for all manual transmissions you are bound to hear some input shaft bearing noise.
It is NOT due to failure or wear on the part of the clutch nor the transmission.
the reason you hear it more in a 350 is because the transmission sits directly under the shifter assy.
this puts your ears about 12-18 inches away from the input shaft.
unlike a front wheel drive vehicle that most of us are used to where the transmission input shaft is 3-4 feet away from you and sound insulated.
now if you have 100,000 + miles on your car there may be some wear issues, and you may want to take it to a shop for inspection.

I hope this explains this without sounding like an ass.

ron

ASE Master Tech
Toyota Master Tech
Honda Certified Tech
Calif BAR Cert SmogTech


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

In an unrelated note. I was lucky enough to get a 07 enthusiast with a manual tranny. However, I was dumb enough to wear my running shoes which have like a 1''-2'' heel of padding for the first 300 miles of ownership. After some poor driving (several stalls, some herky jerky starts from neutral to 1st, esp. on this one hill, damn!), it dawned on me that a shoe w/ less of a sole is more like a driving shoe a pro would wear. Do you think my herky-jerky 1st 4 days w/ the car and my thick shoes may have worn/damaged the clutch ? I know im the king of hyper-chondria, but I want to get the most out of this thing and not abuse it, Im mad at myself for not realizing the shoe thing b4 I picked the car up. Granted it was only the 1st 300 mi., but that also happens to be the most vital for clutch break in. I wanted to retain that sharp bite the clutch has when you shift, I know I live in Los Angeles, one of the worst cities to drive stick in, but it's a mean machine. How long before considering a new clutch (like 40-60k)? Incidentally, Diesels make for great driving shoes, I feel like a driving instructor with them on.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

05ylloZoncer said:


> My 05 is also noisey.
> this is a normal manual transmission noise, for all manual transmissions you are bound to hear some input shaft bearing noise.
> It is NOT due to failure or wear on the part of the clutch nor the transmission.
> the reason you hear it more in a 350 is because the transmission sits directly under the shifter assy.
> ...


 Same thing with my '97 Z28 Camaro, which had the somewhat massive T56 6-speed. If you sat in neutral at a stoplight and then clutched in and pushed the shifter into 1st, you could hear the syncros whine just a bit. Also on a quick 4-3 downshift. I always thought it was the mark of a heavy duty RWD transmission if it made a little noise. Never had a truck transmission that didn't....... Conversely, my turbo Z31 never made a peep, of course the T5 trans was just about worthless.


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

Any thoughts on my post? I feel like a chump for the way I was driving, could it be possible that my first and second gears arent engaging as crisply after my negligence?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

socalzbone said:


> Any thoughts on my post? I feel like a chump for the way I was driving, could it be possible that my first and second gears arent engaging as crisply after my negligence?


Does the clutch feel any less crisp right now? How it is now is how it's going to be for a while unless it gets abused more. If it hasn't lost any of it's bite and feel, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

shifting from neutral to first has never been that smooth for my taste, first into 2nd shifts without feeling anything really, then from there on up, I feel real crisp going in and out of 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th. Reverse feels really vague now, I guess im the lucky winner of a beautiful new Z that I managed to rag out inadvertently in the first few days, too bad for me!


----------

